# Wanting to become a French Immersion Teacher - any ideas?



## Oliver (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi. I'm thinking of relocating with my wife and 2 year old to British Columbia in the next few years from the UK. I have a French degree and am thinking about training as a french immersion teacher when we arive in the province. 

Does anyone know if elementary French immersion teaching is a good career to choose? I've heard theres lots of demand but why is this - is it that due to staff leaving because of job/contract/pupil difficulties resulting in a constant drive to recruit or is it simply demand (and if so why?) ?

Would really appreciate any feedback (and by the way whats the working pattern like for an elementary teacher - holidays/breaks/working hours etc.

Really appreciate any comments

Thanks for your imput.


----------



## thebroons (May 18, 2008)

Hello there!

To teach French in Canada you are normally required to do additional qualification courses - FSL1 (french as a second language part 1) will get you started. You can take these courses via correspondance - I'm sure with a French degree you will have no problems finding work without this AQ course though!

from the BCCT website: 
"Teaching Personnel

Language Requirements
In addition to regular certification requirements, teachers in immersion programs should have a high degree of oral and written proficiency in the French language. Teachers should have a sound knowledge of the culture of French-speaking peoples and should also have completed at least one course in immersion methodology.

For the purposes of communication in English within the school and with parents, teachers in these programs are expected to also have a good working knowledge of English.

Secondary Teaching Requirements
Post-secondary training in a particular subject is a minimum criterion for teaching that subject at a secondary level, whether the subject is taught in English or in French. "

French teachers are in demand across Canada. I'm currently a primary teacher in Glasgow but will be moving back to Ontario later this year. I've been told that my bilingualism will be my golden ticket for getting a permanent post!

Some links for you:
w w w . bcct.ca/ <-- BC college of teachers - you'll need to register with them before you'll be able to teach in BC

w w w . bced.gov.bc.ca/policy/policies/french_immersion. htm

w w w. applytoteach.ca <-- website with teaching jobs listed by province

(p.s. sorry for the broken up links - I haven't made 4 posts on this site so i'm not allowed to post links yet!)

Hope that helps... best wishes!
Jen


----------



## Oliver (Jan 6, 2008)

*Reply*

Thanks for that reply.

You say you are a teacher at the moment in Scotland - is that primary or secondary? I'd like to get more into primary/elementary teaching once in BC. Need to find out more and perhaps go on a forum to chat to some immersion teachers who are currently in the role - if you know any that would be good.

Thanks for the linx - ile definately check them out!


----------

